# VA vs IPS



## Halx (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo, bestimmt gibt's dazu schon Themen, ich find sie aber nicht.. wenn man das in di SUFU eingibt kommen zig seiten, die wenig bis nichts mit dem direkten vergleich zu tun haben..

Die Faq mit den unterschieden hab ich gelesen auch im Netz dazu gesucht u gefunden.

Nun suche ich einen spieletauglichen IPS oder VA Monitor bis max. 200Euro  (nicht high end egoshooter)

 Auf meinem noch 4:3 Medion TN mit 75hz habe ich bei Crysis 2 oder Farcry 3 jetzt nie ruckeln oder wischen oder sowas festgestellt. der ist aber auch weit weg von HD.. 1260x960

Um auch etwas Ergonomie zu haben,  bin ich auf den günstigen

LG Electronics 24MB35PH-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

gestoßen. Dieser wurde in diesem Forum auch schon erwähnt, als bester in dem Preissegment wurde des öfteren aber der

iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aufgeführt, auch meist mit dem Hinweis, daß das VA Panel dort besser sei als das IPS.

Irgendwie lesen sich die Beschreibungen von VA und IPS aber immer genau anders herum.. VA sei noch langsamer ("Their response times also look good on paper, but unfortunately not in the real world"), neige zu schlierenbildung.

Was ist denn zum spielen und arbeiten denn nun besser geeignet ? VA oder IPS (im vergleichbaren Preissegment.. daß ein spitzen VA Panel besser ist als sin billig IPS oder andersrum ist klar.)

Lohnen sich die 50 euro  bei ansonsten ähnlichen Leistungsdaten  denn für den Ilyama?

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

VA und IPS nehmen sich bei den Monitoren nichts in der Geschwindigkeit.
Beim VA hast du dafür einen 3mal so hohen Kontrast und keine Probleme mit BLB.
Bei seitlicher Betrachtung hast du dafür einen Gammashift.
IPS hat dafür bei seitlicher Betrachtung glow.
Bei den Farben nehmen die sich nichts, da sind beide gleich gut.
Im Endeffekt musst du selber entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Domi999 (19. Januar 2016)

Also ich kenne beides und ein riesen Unterschied stellt man natürlich nicht fest, jedoch bin ich von IPS überzeugt, weil es die Farben am authentischsten wahr gibt. Die Reaktionszeit ist etwas höher, aber solange du keine FPS spielst, merkst du gar nichts davon. Auch die Blickwinkelstabilität ist am höchsten und im Vergleich zu TN Panels ist es doch ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Wer redet denn von TN?
Es geht um VA und IPS.


----------



## Domi999 (19. Januar 2016)

Na, ich sagte doch zu VA nicht so ein großer Unterschied wie zu TN. In Bezug auf Farbtreue. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36VWFeicy-Q


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

IPS gibt die Farben auch nicht besser wieder als VA, die nehmen sich da nichts.
Genauso wie bei der Reaktionszeit.
Aber nimm mal ein komplett schwarzes Bild und stell die Helligkeit auf 100%.
Dann stell VA und IPS nebeneinander und du siehst den grössten Unterschied zwischen den beiden Techniken.


----------



## Halx (20. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beim VA hast du dafür einen 3mal so hohen Kontrast und keine Probleme mit BLB.
> Bei seitlicher Betrachtung hast du dafür einen Gammashift.



Aha..  Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte was BLB und Gammashift ist.. 
Google hilft leider da nicht..


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Halx schrieb:


> Aha..  Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte was BLB und Gammashift ist..
> Google hilft leider da nicht..


Hmm BLB https://www.google.de/search?q=BLB+...ved=0ahUKEwiAo7WI77jKAhVCURoKHW58C-IQ_AUIBygC
Gammashift https://www.google.de/search?q=gamm...LWDZ4Q_AUIBigA&dpr=1#tbm=vid&q=gamma+shift+va
Mein Google kann das.


----------



## Halx (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, treffer gibt es . Nur schlauer bin ich nu auch nicht.  Ist BLB diese ungleichmäßige beleuchtung oder diese weissen Punkte auf dem Schirm?

Und ist gammashift diese horizontalstreifen? Und was am wichtigsten ist: ist das dauernd so oder sind das fehler die manchmal auftreten??


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Das gelbe was meist in den Ecken ist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sC7EozTCGSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Welche Streifen meinst du?
Den Gammashift siehst du bei der seitlichen Drehung der Kamera.


----------

